# Game 41: Heat @ Celtics (1/27 1:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, January 27, 2013 | 1:00 pm | TV: ABC*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    


    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beginning of a tough, 4 game road trip. Celtics have lost 6 straight but you know they'll be hyped up for this one. 

@Boston
@Brooklyn
@Indiana
@Raptors

This stretch will determine if Spo coaches the all star game. Right now he has 2 games up on Woodson. Knicks have a really easy schedule through the Feb. 3rd deadline, so they probably need to go 3-1 for Spo to be head coach. Doubt he cares much though.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I neeeed this W

Let's Go Heat!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> This stretch will determine if Spo coaches the all star game. Right now he has 2 games up on Woodson. Knicks have a really easy schedule through the Feb. 3rd deadline, so they probably need to go 3-1 for Spo to be head coach. Doubt he cares much though.


Knicks lost to Philly tonight. So 2-2 will now get Spo to the all star game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Brian Windhorst ‏@WindhorstESPN
> Rajon Rondo is a late scratch with a hyperextended knee. Happened Friday, didn't improve.
> 
> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat
> Just announced: Rondo (knee) out for Celtics. Courtney Lee starting alongside Avery Bradley


Hopefully no let downs.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jesus Christ ABC still has a horrible intro.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh hitting J's early


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Our lack of ball movement is making Boston's D look good


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh now 5-6 for 10 points. Hitting that J consistently today.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade forcing it a lot

Nice shot Ray


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Our offense looked horrid there. Battier with the drive


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray just looked off LeBron there to try to hit one in Boston's face. I don't approve.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not the best quarter all things considered. I missed the first half of it, but it looks like we were lackluster on both ends.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

26-22 after 1

Shooting 52%. Gotta keep the pressure up on their offense.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

CC: Marcus13


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

There you go Ray. Good shots only.

Rashard making a rare healthy roster appearance


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice drive by Cole

These LeWade-less lineups...living on the edge :spo:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Spo's gotta know Ray is going to take a lot upon himself with this lineup. Good job getting fouled there though.

Misses the FT of course


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Still LeWadeless. Cole gets another drive right through their D.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Barbosa likes playing us

Here comes Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Apparently the Lewis thing is to keep M33M fresh.

Bad pass on Wade's first touch. 2 points for Boston.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Barbosa...still


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So Barbosa will be that guy today.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Offense falling to shit. Jeff Green having a rare solid game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron in and out. Awful transition D. Sullinger on Lewis fight?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Even in Boston, we're playing down to our competition. This shouldn't be this close without Rondo.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh, you moron. There were so many good places you could've directed that ball should your wussy hands not harness it. Sullinger's hands were the one bad spot.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh, your hands. So bad.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Suuuuuperstar call for Lee


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade should've gone FG saver


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No Rondo. 12-3 Boston in fastbreak points.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*SherwoodStrauss*  You know who switches the camera angle mid-dunk? Podunk local broadcasts. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVDtx1NtwvY …


Saw this tweet just now and knew it was SunSports before clicking the link.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Saw this tweet just now and knew it was SunSports before clicking the link.


Hahaha.

So not just bragging rights but potentially a really high first round pick could be riding on this game. Philly is only 2 games behind Boston for the playoffs and they have to make it for us to get the pick.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Le3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Back to back 3's by Lebron


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Le3 Part Deux!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

WTF LBJ? Just lazy pass there


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Can Haslem even track live balls on the court? Is he blind?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade doesn't seem to have the legs of the previous few games. Cold weather thang?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wario all day long


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Can Haslem even track live balls on the court? Is he blind?


That was a shameful sequence for him. He and Bosh have been huffing from Joel's brown paper bag the past couple seasons.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Nothing more annoying than watching Paul Pierce flopping.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron not zoned in



> @*tomhaberstroh*   LeBron James' next 3-pointer will match his total from last season. In 21 fewer games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Wade 

That play has worked a lot


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We're throwing some really bad passes


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Really sloppy game for the Heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Rondo torn ACL.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad call.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Hilarious. The one ref makes the wrong call and the baseline ref tries to help him out and overturn it and he firmly refuses saying he got it right (he didn't).


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow. Torn ACL for Rondo now. 

Our offense is disgraceful at the moment.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Slightly OT: Kansas newspaper had a poll asking Jayhawk fans if Chalmers is worthy of having his jersey retired. When I saw it, it was 68/32 "no."


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick bounce pass by Wade to Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jeez Lebron, that's like the 4th pass he's thrown that's been deflected.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron just slinging the ball like it's shootaround. He needs to get engaged with his passing. They're getting a hand on everything he's throwing.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LeBron's having the worst passing game I've ever seen from him in a Miami uni.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Let's run one of those offensive play things.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful shot by Wade. Our offense, between no ball movement and deflected passes, has been horrible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4 of our 5 starters have 3 turnovers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Even that J by Cole was a bad shot. No ball movement at all.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Norris scores out of the horrendous set


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron makes the bad shot now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another bad shot by Lebron. At least our bad shots are going in right now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Lebron again with the pullup


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 bad shots by the Heat to end the quarter, all 3 went it.

68-64 after 3

If we can just get our offense going and pull about 10 ahead, we'll be in great shape. Boston is playing awful on offense.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It's like he's mixing in flashbacks of the







game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another bad shot by Lebron. This time he misses.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron doesn't need to be taking shots this difficult. This is nutty.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Battier gets called for some whack "fouls"


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Joel just got scored over by Jason Terry :nonono:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Horribly mistimed jump Joel


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Awful shot Cole

Awful TO Cole


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

You kidding me LeBron? He refuses to do anything but shoot awful pullups. That was the worst.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just awful offense. Wow.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Don't worry guys, Joel will save us


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad shot by Wade now. 

Bad shot after bad shot after bad shot.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:laugh:

We don't give two F's about this game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Either Terry or Barbosa are on Wade. Get him in the post.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

All we'd have to be doing is playing decent basketball to be ahead right now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rio sucking. He's such a weird brand of streaky.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally get a good shot and Mario misses.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

When was the last time LeBron drove?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Spo. The offense right now is shit on a canvas.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

ALLEY OOP TO RAY? DWYANE? REALLY?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron seriously has no interest in the lane today. So weird.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron drives, Lebron scores.

Remember that, Lebron.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mini-drive and 10-foot fadeaway for LeBron. Please keep driving.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> ALLEY OOP TO RAY? DWYANE? REALLY?


:laugh:

I think, or I hope, Wade tried to softly get it over the top to Ray, but seeing as Wade jumped right away, it looks like he knew he'd put too much into it as soon as he released it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

^Yeah, I knew he wasn't really going for that. Just looked funny.

Hand is part of the ball, except when the refs don't want it to be.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray's trying to hit that haymaker too hard.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

2 FTs missed by Ray today. Only 2nd or 3rd time I can remember all season.

Hubie rooting against us as usual.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

God we suck


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's off Terry.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The **** are we doing? This is awful. A Battier 3 there?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Settling for late 3's. We've lost 3 or 4 games for that same reason.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We've literally done everything wrong this game. This loss means nothing to me.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Awful basketball.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL -- Atrocious garbage


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow Ray!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Gonna have to foul and hit a 3 or quick 2


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What is that now, 4 straight 3 point shots by the Heat? All we seem to go to in late game situations.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

19 points is Ray's road-high this season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Huge Thray


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Anyone been able to read what it says on those 2 celtics fans shirts that are sitting next to the Boston bench?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, that was close to a clean steal.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

This is a pretty good game, folks


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I hope we're mindful of the quick 2 instead of 3 hunting and forcing it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smithian said:


> This is a pretty good game, folks


For everyone who isnt a fan of the Heat, yes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Terry. My nemesis.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Pierce had a good look there. We got lucky. Horrible D.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Free bball.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron: 33!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OT

:manbearpig:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

HUUUUGE SHOT :lebron:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant believe we got this to OT


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Still dont like the late game 3pt reliance.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So, we've taken, what, 3,254,212 threes in a row I think.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Still dont like the late game 3pt reliance.


Yeah, although the last 2 3's were necessary, still dont like ending a game taking like 5 or 6 3's in a row.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So, I woke up and saw the last 2 minutes.

A small recap of the game to date? Any highlight plays other than the Thray and LeTray?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade clearly hit across the wrists.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBj2Ray

sick pass


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great pass LBJ2Ray


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

James2Ray


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF are these bullshit calls?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> So, I woke up and saw the last 2 minutes.
> 
> A small recap of the game to date? Any highlight plays other than the Thray and LeTray?


Not really. We've hit a bunch of bad shots, missed some good ones, and LeBron has had no inclination to drive, oddly.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:manbearpig:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig:!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great :manbearpig: putback


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Huge board and layup by Lebron.

Hubie, shut the **** up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing Lebron.

13-25 31pts 14 rebounds 6 assists

And we're here saying he didnt seem focused. The guy is not human.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade 6/17...yuck.

LeBron with 14 boards.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

****ing Bosh. :nonono:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:bosh2:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shit D. Way to ruin the lead.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hubie when Boston scores: "There you go!" Hubie when Miami scores: "BOSTON PLAYED THAT ALL WRONG."


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh was wide open there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ray....


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

GREAT SHOT WADE

****in A man...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** sake. So predictable Wade. Attack the ****ing hole!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Our offense today. My goodness. Look like they've never played together.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why did Wade go and try to draw the foul on the jumper? Just shoot it if you're gonna shoot it.

Ugh.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Don't understand why Dwyane absolutely has to go to the pumpfake, foul-draw there. They're not giving you that call in that situation. Create a straight up J like we know you can.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That was only a foul because Pierce fell.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Lord this is frustrating.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Terrible foul Ray


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Keep settling for that same jump shot. Cant get any open looks or penetration.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron gets SHOVED on the drive. No call.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our O os awful.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade was already on one foot taking off when Pierce got in place.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FFS


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great pass LBJ2Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Bosh

FINALLY, an open look.

Double OT and neither team has hit 100 yet.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ2CB what a dish


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is bad tonight huh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Holy moly


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Credit Boston, but the Heat are playing pathetic on offense.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron's having a lot go in and out.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: and1!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeAnd1!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MANBEARPIG!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thank god the FT...

D the **** up


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Way too easy


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade misses the easy floater. Pierce hits the tough pullup. So frustrating this game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, that went as expected.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

When Wade is bad, he's really bad.

3 point lead gone in 30 seconds.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I know this isn't Boston's D. Can't see why LeBron's struggling to get a decent look for himself. Playing every possession too cool.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing hell


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

All on the offense today.

19 assists on 39 baskets. Awful.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just go for the win here. **** it. Tired of this game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

2pt needed. only 5 seconds to get the shot off though.

I think we're ****ed.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great play Spo. What garbage. All game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF WAS THAT!

The last guy you want shooting at the end of the game. **** you Spo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: really? That's what we get? Fitting. 

Awful game. Most frustrating offensive game of the season. Cant even hit 100 in double OT.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Fml man


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We sure earned this pathetic loss. Can't win in Boston.

Too many shots by Wade and Ray today. One trying to prove his hot streak is still alive, the other that the team he's playing made a mistake. Hate when egos get in the way.

Wondering if LeBron is healthy too. Weird game for him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lose to the Celtics without Rondo? Really?

**** Miami you can be soooo painful sometimes. What an awful game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Doris Burke. Telling Paul Pierce about Rondo's injury right after their biggest win of the season. At least let him have 5 minutes of happiness :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> WTF WAS THAT!
> 
> The last guy you want shooting at the end of the game. **** you Spo.





Wade2Bosh said:


> :laugh: really? That's what we get? Fitting.
> 
> Awful game. Most frustrating offensive game of the season. Cant even hit 100 in double OT.


LeBron was nowhere near the ball at any point. Today might be on Spo. Our guys freelance a lot, so it's hard to tell exactly who the onus is on, but the offense couldn't do anything at all today.

Not too often LeWade both shoot under 50%. They missed 31 flippin' shots!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh was on fire with his J to start this game. Do we really not have any plays in the playbook that can get him some open looks?

Cant remember when Chris last shot the ball in this game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Furious about this game really. WTF did I just witness.

Some abysmal basketball by the 'World Champions'. 

Why was Wade even our go-to-guy in that position? He ****ed it at the end of the 1st OT and was having a shocking game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeWade: 51 points on 51 shots :nonono:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Bosh was on fire with his J to start this game. Do we really not have any plays in the playbook that can get him some open looks?
> 
> Cant remember when Chris last shot the ball in this game.


Well, I saw him shoot once the whole time I watched (end of 4th quarter - end of 2 OT). And it was a dunk.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo needs to steal more offensive plays from Doc's playbook.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade not giving it to LeBron after that Bosh rebound was a big hurt.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Now I have to root for LAL embarrassing OKC to feel somewhat better.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We had a 3pt lead with like just over a minute to go. I thought we were home when Lebron got that 3pt play. Then Terry hit some bullshit, Wade missed an eaaaasy floater, and Pierce hits a jumper in Lebron's face. Game basically.

I hate how we just coast along like this. We're not good enough to do that.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup. We should've locked in on D after that LeBron and-1. The Pierce shot was difficult, but that Terry drive was a joke.

Again we win the rebounding battle and lose. Note: We lost the TO battle.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The Miami Heat losing the fastbreak battle 16-8 against a Rondo-less Boston team makes about as much sense as the half court plays we ran in the second half.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Waste of two huge, clutch 3's by Jesus and the King, as well as 32 rebounds from LeBosh.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Miami had like 7att from 3 entering the 4th. I'd love to know the win-loss record and offensive numbers when this team takes less than 15 3's. I'd bet they're both terrible...especially the offensive numbers. Its crazy how this has gone from the 3 being a luxury they couldn't really rely on, to being a necessity if they wanna crack 100

The game was loss with those awful turnovers in the 4th.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They werent even good 3's off penetration. You could live with those. Most were just off the dribble or with very little space.

Seems like we saw the same play over and over and over. Basll swinging around the perimeter, then stick with Wade or Lebron at the angle with 10 or so seconds left on the shot clock. Nothing inside. Bosh was an after thought.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

A lot LeBron holding the ball and watching, then making an ineffective pass,

As far as Rondo's injury, now PHI has a better chance at making the playoffs and surrendering the Phirst.

However I can now no longer use this photo as an avatar in good taste


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Lebron had a hell of time getting by Green(1st step aint what it used to be), I wish they'd post him when the offense gets stagnant. Even if he's not aggressive looking for his shot down there, he always moves the defense which would open up the shooters.

Bosh deserved more shots/touches but he can't score Garnett one on one, so others had to create for him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah I was disappointed we didn't see LeBron in the post until late.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Same for Wade, who had Barbosa or Terry on him a lot, late in the game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They were trying to post up Wade a lot, but he wasn't getting the best position, and they were getting good doubles on him with Garnett and others when he did catch.


----------

